# MLK Day Gamethread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

As always there are tons of matinee games on the afternoon of MLK day.With the start of the league pass midseason free preview everyone with satellite or digital cable will be able to watch all the games unless they don't get tnt.There look to be a number of significant matchups.



Mon, Jan 19 Chicago New York 1:00 PM ET-- --MSG, WGN

Mon, Jan 19 Dallas Philadelphia 1:00 PM ET-- --CSN, FSNSWHD

Mon, Jan 19 Toronto Atlanta 2:00 PM ET-- --SportSouth 

Mon, Jan 19 San Antonio Charlotte2:00 PM ET-- ----, FSNSW

Mon, Jan 19 Denver Houston2:00 PM ETNBATV--FSNHOU, Altitude

Mon, Jan 19 Minnesota L.A. Clippers3:30 PM ET-- --KTLA the CW, FSN North

Mon, Jan 19 Indiana New Orleans3:30 PM ET-- --CST 

Mon, Jan 19 Washington Golden State4:00 PM ET-- --CSNBay, CW50

Mon, Jan 19 Detroit Memphis5:30 PM TNT---- 


Mon, Jan 19 PhoenixBoston8:00 PM TNT---- 

Mon, Jan 19 MilwaukeePortland10:00 PM ET-- --CSN, FSN Wisconsin

Mon, Jan 19 ClevelandL.A. Lakers10:30 PM TNT----


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Our only national TV game of the season. I hope Mayo shows out.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I hate how Laker games are always on so ******* late, oh well, good lineup of games tommarow.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

will be watching 

Mon, Jan 19 Dallas Philadelphia 1:00 PM ET-- --CSN, FSNSWHD

Mon, Jan 19 San Antonio Charlotte2:00 PM ET-- ----, FSNSW

Mon, Jan 19 Denver Houston2:00 PM 

Mon, Jan 19 Detroit Memphis5:30 PM TNT----

Mon, Jan 19 PhoenixBoston8:00 PM TNT----

Mon, Jan 19 ClevelandL.A. Lakers10:30 PM TNT----


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll be at Staples for the Lakers/Cavs game: hopefully the Cavs don't pull one of there Wiz/Bulls road game no shows


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Kobe vs. LeBron...

Number 1 vs. Number 2...

Uh oh... Everything's gonna be magnified.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

A lot of really good games, and everyones going to bring it!! It's MLK day, and media buzz will be bouncing off the walls. So many good games, but no doubt the main event is the Lakers vs. the Cavs.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

God damn it.

I have a 4 day weekend, and I have practice tomorrow, on MLK day. So that means I'm gonna miss half of the triple header. Jeez..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> God damn it.
> 
> I have a 4 day weekend, and I have practice tomorrow, on MLK day. So that means I'm gonna miss half of the triple header. Jeez..


Practice makes perfect!


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Nobody's perfect?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CaliCool said:


> Nobody's perfect?


No human is perfect, but one's art or skill may be perfected. SO Perfection comes in many shapes and sizes. Hopefully we will see Kobe Bean Byrant show casing perfection on the basketball court tomorrow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn LA game on so late..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> God damn it.
> 
> I have a 4 day weekend, and I have practice tomorrow, on MLK day. So that means I'm gonna miss half of the triple header. Jeez..


Same problem here. I should be home by the start of the Memphis/Pistons game. Mayo can score 50 put as long as the Pistons put it away by the time Pitt/Syracuse comes on all will be well:biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Dirk with the really tough game winner...Although I personally think he cleared out with the off arm in a very obvious fashion


Bobcats are actually looking like a pretty good team right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait for Cavs/Lakers. Hopefully some of these games will be entertaining throughout the day and make the day go faster until 7:30 hits.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

anyone hear why David West isn't playing today?Wow the hornets just have some really pathetic looking lineups without him in the rotation...Sean Marks starting the 4 is never a good thing


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Raptors/Hawks is a good game; coming down to a great finish.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

So far 4 of 4 games that are finished/in the 4th quarter have been decided in the final minute.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn im not usually the one to defend and find an excuse for our sucking 
but jason hart, baron davis, mike taylor, marcus camby, chris kaman, zach randolph 
THEY ARE ALL INJURED...
mardy collins is our starting point guard for petes sake
fred jones plays pg behind him

**** i understand why we are losing to the wolves right now (and i know they have been playing well recently)


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow what a finish in Atlanta, Joe Johnson is easily one of the clutches players in the league, he made two really difficult shots down the stretch along with good D to put Toronto down.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

5 of 5


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yao letting these ***** *** refs know what the ****in business is. BLOW THAT MUDDA****IN WHISTLE!!!!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow teams are really competing on MLK day. Lots of exciting basketball to watch


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Can't wait for Lakers-Cavs!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What a great shot by Dirk... It looked way short but that thing swished right through.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> Can't wait for Lakers-Cavs!


Isn't that the last game of the night? Should be cherry on a cake


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Atlanta can thank the dumbest player on earth for their victory

J. Moon WTF R U THINKING??


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Atlanta can thank the dumbest player on earth for their victory
> 
> J. Moon WTF R U THINKING??


What did he do?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

SetShotWilly said:


> What did he do?


Bosh defensive rebound :41
Moon Missed 3pt FG :36


Took a fast break 3 for no reason while heavily covered.. one of the dumbest shots ive ever seen


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Bosh defensive rebound :41
> Moon Missed 3pt FG :36
> 
> 
> Took a fast break 3 for no reason while heavily covered.. one of the dumbest shots ive ever seen


Haha. The times I've watched Raptors this season, they always make really stupid mistakes especially at the end of games. I blame their rookie coach


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Bosh defensive rebound :41
> Moon Missed 3pt FG :36
> 
> 
> Took a fast break 3 for no reason while heavily covered.. one of the dumbest shots ive ever seen


:laugh:

I didn't watch the game, but I love it when that happens to the other team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Clippers break the trend after Al Jefferson makes an AND1 and the Clippers just blow up since they're stupid.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its crazy how most of today's games were decided by 2 or 3 points. *so far*


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ I know, hopefully it keeps up.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

PHX / Boston

Cleveland / Lakers

WOOO!!!!!!!!! very nice


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Damn TJ Ford ruins it for Indiana


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

CP3 buzzer beater coming up?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

woot Granger!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

OMG cant believe u called it


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Holy ****, Chris paul!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That game should have been over if the refs weren't too blind to see the kick on Ford...I don't think I was much impressed by the reffing in that game period


hornets played with a bunch of guys who didn't act like they've read their playbooks lately.No DX,No TC...Hilton out with the sore knee,Daniels out with the knee...crappy reserves acting like they don't know where the hell they're supposed to be


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Diable said:


> That game should have been over if the refs weren't too blind to see the kick on Ford...I don't think I was much impressed by the reffing in that game period
> 
> 
> hornets played with a bunch of guys who didn't act like they've read their playbooks lately.No DX,No TC...Hilton out with the sore knee,Daniels out with the knee...crappy reserves acting like they don't know where the hell they're supposed to be


Refereeing overall has been very poor this season


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gasol scores and hits Sheed in the mouth simultaneously...Is it too late to vote this guy into the All Star game?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Another close game. CAVS/LAKERS SHOWDOWN TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I really don't like listening to Mike Fratello when he is talking about the Grizzlies, always seems like he is still bitter.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone see Fratello in the NBATV studio in front of that huge tv where Andre Aldridge usually does his thing.He looked so tiny...It made me want that big *** widescreen really bad


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Chris Webber is awesome on the half-time show.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy the amount of close games thus far; that CP3 buzzer beater was crazy. I thought the game was going to overtime. Hopefully the rest of these games will have great finishes, though I wouldn't mind if the Lakers destroyed the Cavs. :biggrin:


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Hibachi! said:


> Chris Webber is awesome on the half-time show.


Yes he is.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> Chris Webber is awesome on the half-time show.


I agree. Great fit with Ernie and Kenny.

These games have been great so far and we haven't even gotten to the best one yet. Lakers-Cavs is gonna be a great topper to this day.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hibachi! said:


> Chris Webber is awesome on the half-time show.


Agreed.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Clippers break the trend after Al Jefferson makes an AND1 and the Clippers just blow up since they're stupid.


and people try to defend them when i say that they are the worst team in the league


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Chris Webber is awesome on the half-time show.



:clap:


And :lol: at Dirk Diggler.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like we've got another close game with the Pistons/Grizzlies.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Man we've had some great games today so far...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is officially the Phoenix/Boston and Cleveland/Los Angeles game thread.

Celtics eating the Suns alive right now.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Memphis scored 10 points in the fourth quarter.
Don't get me wrong, I actually am a big fan of the young guys they have but... yikes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phoenix is turning the ball over way too much right now; hopefully this game doesn't stay like this the whole way through. I want an exciting game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Celtics doing it with no vaseline.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston Celtics look to be back to form of the team that was rolling early on. If the Celtics win tonight they will have own 5 straight games, and have a big match up on TNT thursday with the Magic next game. Good stuff. Hopefully the Phoenix Suns can get back into this game, and make it more competitive. Right now Boston are having their way with the Suns. Celtics defense looks really good again though.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> Phoenix is turning the ball over way too much right now; hopefully this game doesn't stay like this the whole way through. I want an exciting game.


Are you rooting for a double loss ? :bsmile:


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Its an *** whippin' on national tv.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

croco said:


> Are you rooting for a double loss ? :bsmile:


:laugh:


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Man the Celtics are showing no mercy. They didn't really want to repeat Christmas day I guess.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This is just flat out embarrassing... 14 turnovers are you kidding me? The Celtics have 46 shots as opposed to the Suns 28... Christ...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Can we just call this game and get on with Lakers/Cavs


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It would be nice if there was a better game on...this is a friggin' trainwreck


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Suns are being ethered


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Celtics looking sharp out there. They definitely are out for blood. Phoenix ? With so much talent how you can you play this bad ? Pathetic performance of the season at this point by the Suns. It's ranking right up there with that pathetic performance of Chris Paul and the Hornets on Christmas day.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

boston saves me a hour or so of my life


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Celtics looking sharp out there. They definitely are out for blood. Phoenix ? With so much talent how you can you play this bad ? Pathetic performance of the season at this point by the Suns. It's ranking right up there with that pathetic performance of Chris Paul and the Hornets on Christmas day.


I'm not sure how much talent means when your MVP is just as likely to get outplayed by a complete scrub as not because his defense is so pitiful. I'm not even sure who I'm talking about either because it applies to all of Phoenix' best players. In Shaq's case I guess it's only when he's up against someone who can hit the outside shot, but like tonight his defense is really, really hurting the Suns.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Alright off to Staples: Lebron better be ready considering the dough I had to put down for this one


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Alright off to Staples: Lebron better be ready considering the dough I had to put down for this one


I wouldn't bet on Cleveland to pull this one down with the Lakers at home and dropping the last two.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pioneer10 said:


> Alright off to Staples: Lebron better be ready considering the dough I had to put down for this one





Hibachi! said:


> I wouldn't bet on Cleveland to pull this one down with the Lakers at home and dropping the last two.


I think he means he's going to watch the game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man Celtics/Suns is horrible I was watching the first quarter then I was like oh I'll wait until they catch up so I watched like ****ing Jon and Kate plus 8 and then I come back and it's like a 30 point game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Can the Celtics bring in Bill Walker and Patrick O Bryant? They have like a ****ing 30 point lead.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It's time to bring the bench in because this has definitely become a Powe game...


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Statement game for them. I think they want to show a mass audience on national TV that their swagger is back.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

gi0rdun said:


> Man Celtics/Suns is horrible I was watching the first quarter then I was like oh I'll wait until they catch up so I watched like ****ing Jon and Kate plus 8 and then I come back and it's like a 30 point game.


lol, hilarious


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Arclite said:


> I'm not sure how much talent means when your MVP is just as likely to get outplayed by a complete scrub as not because his defense is so pitiful. I'm not even sure who I'm talking about either because it applies to all of Phoenix' best players. In Shaq's case I guess it's only when he's up against someone who can hit the outside shot, but like tonight his defense is really, really hurting the Suns.


Easy to bag on the old vet in Shaq, but Shaq at least gave effort and put up 16 points and 11 rebounds. What did Amare give no defense, and 3 points and 1 rebound.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Amar'e went 0/7? What the hell?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Boston second unit is so pathetic


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Holy **** Bill Walker


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Dp


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Did anybody else just see Bill Walker throw a baseline reverse jam over 3 Suns?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bill Walker is a beast. Dude just put two suns through the hoop on a base line dunk.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Amar'e went 0/7? What the hell?


While being guarded by Scal, and guarding Scal.

Shaq had to guard KG, and KG guarded Shaq.

Horrible horrible game by Amare.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

And Amare wants to be THE guy on the team :lol:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That wasn't even a dunk. Not as cool once I saw the replay.

Side note: Amare are you serious? On a national stage against a great team you put up a stinker like that? And you complain about being the man? Dude looked like he was in gear 1 all game. He just didn't give a ****. Disgraceful.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I just saw the Chris Paul gamewinner. That was godly and Danny Granger is a pretty clutch guy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe Bean Bryant best player in the world. It's so on!! game of the night, and happy MLK day everyone. It's a great day in history as my daughter (who's half black) and I made a cake, and cup cakes today for MLK day. And tomorrow is a great day to be an American as Obama will become the new President of the USA.

Time To Celebrate!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Where's Charles


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Potential NBA Finals matchup! Here we go! :yay:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Move along now Barack Obama. It's basketball time.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

it's Bron Bron time baby, shut em down Cavs!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I guess its safe to say Steve Nash is not happy in Phoenix.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Pavlovic is starting? Balls... This guy is as dumb as Sasha Vujacic... Maybe it's a Sasha thing...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow nice first play


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe checking LeBron to start the game. That's the way it's done!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe injured....oh no!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

nice play Lebron, take them out lol;


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh great.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Great Kobe, now its a blowout game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That was pretty sportsmanship-py of LeBron to not abuse them with Kobe out.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yikes a foul on Kobez.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron should man up and go guard Kobe. Be a man. The guy is marking you with an injured hand and you're out there guarding a spot up shooter.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Great defense there by Kobe on Lebron.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great defense by Kobe.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Is the gameplan for the Cavs give the ball to Mo Williams dibble around and let him shoot contested fadeaways?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Holy **** at that shot by LeBron


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron must guard Kobe. Now.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

gotta Love that fade away by the King.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Why does lebron have to guard kobe when kobe cant hit with sasha guarding him?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Pav is doing a pretty good job on Kobe so far, Kobe playing distributor so far


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe has one foul (should be two) on him. Kobe isn't hitting anyways. Why should LeBron guard him? Gasol on the other hand is tearing things up.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Kobe's turning Lebron into a jumpshooter for now,and its working to their advantage.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Are the refs gonna let the lakers big men commit offensive fouls all day??


terrible jumper by lebron.. youre not kobe stop trying to be him..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Why does lebron have to guard kobe when kobe cant hit with sasha guarding him?


Kobe and one on Sasha....


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i want a Lebron dunk already


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe Bean Bryant best player in the world even with one hand.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

LeBron is getting the entire Laker team on him. He needs to just blast through the lane. The Lakers are reaching and he's just backing out.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Kobe with a dislocated finger, dude should just sit before he aggravates it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I just realized that the Lakers play on the exact same floor as the Clippers. I 'm actually a bit confused as to what the Staples Center is like. What about the team merchandise stores? Do they sell both or is there like a Lakers/Clippers section or do they like change it.

Haven't the Lakers and Clippers played home games at the same time before? This is so weird.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Turnovers and offensive rebounds killing the Cavs. They outplayed them clearly, and yet they blew it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe!! it's on! we got a battle on our hands, should be a good game down to the wire.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

As AJ said.. "Perfection of art and craft"

So far LeBron and Kobe playing good.. Should be a good game.. Wouldn't miss this for anything.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Gasol and Bynum haven't played this well together all season... Cleveland just getting outhustled... Vujacic are you KIDDING me right now...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They'll guard each other for portions of the game..relax.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Vujacic is hot tonight. That would be trouble if this ends up close.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

JJ Hickson has some game, nice potential in his game.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

it's no fun without Lebron and/or Kobe on the floor


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I wonder if Kobe can't go at any point in this game due to his dislocated finger, if Ariza will guard LeBron. I really like Ariza as a defender. He's very crafty, great at steals/blocks.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*I think Bron is a ****** 
yeah, you heard me.

LAK vs CLE

Kobe is guarding Bron but Cavs have Pav on Kobe.

Step up Bron, whatever happened to that new godly Defense everybody is touted? Man up and go head to head with Kobe on both end of the floor.

Kobe is guarding Bron really tight tonight but Bron is making some ridiculous shots.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

With all this 4th big man talk, I forgot Lorenzen Wright was on the roster...actually seeing him play reinforces that need though.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Dee-Zy.. Relax.. Cavs are playing smart.. They don't want him getting in foul trouble.. Just watch the fourth quarter.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> With all this 4th big man talk, I forgot Lorenzen Wright was on the roster...actually seeing him play reinforces that need though.


Yeah no Big Z right now is killing the Cavs. Bynum is just having his way with that skinny little Andy, and Gasol is way too big for Wallace. Normally you could have just put Andy on Gasol and Big Z on Bynum. I understand that Brown is trying to do this thing about not bringing LeBron back in until Kobe comes in, but it's just dumb. The Cavs don't have half the talent the Lakers have. Without LeBron on the floor they stand no chance.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

LeBron getting no love when he's going into the lane.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

And then LeBron comes in and it's a 7-0 run... So much for the LeBron In, When Kobe In theory huh Hibachi?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes Ariza guarding LeBron. I knew he would make life hard on Lebron. I Believe Ariza is the second best defender on the Lakers after Kobe.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

CaliCool said:


> Dee-Zy.. Relax.. Cavs are playing smart.. They don't want him getting in foul trouble.. Just watch the fourth quarter.



Even if I did relax, Bron is still a *****.

Man up!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well that's what he was trying to do... Until the Cavs were getting blasted and the game was getting out of hand for a bit.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

You just want LeBron in foul trouble, Deez... He hehe.

But Kobe's a warrior. Dislocated finger but still defending like glue!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> Even if I did relax, Bron is still a *****.
> 
> Man up!


right on!, tell Chris Paul to guard Kobe next time too! and Dwight too


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh gee would you look at that... Ariza guarding LeBron now... And is that LeBron on Kobe? Where is your whining now Deezy?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

no T for hanging on the rim so blatantly?


wtf?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Good D on Kobe by Bron.

yeah, I'm dissapointed in Kobe now.

They are both half *****es


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sick assist from Kobe to Pau


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

You can blatantly see the differences in teams right now. If LeBron was having the kind of game Kobe is having (granted his finger is ****ed up) the Cavs would be getting absolutely destroyed.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> no T for hanging on the rim so blatantly?
> 
> 
> wtf?


lol, hilarious, i rmbr why i hate the Lakers now


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Hahaha.. Deez you crazy man.

Which reminds me, what's IceMan's SN now?

Fourth quarter's where its at.. You'll see an epic defensive battle, but a disappointing offensive output from the two.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Hibachi! said:


> You can blatantly see the differences in teams right now. If LeBron was having the kind of game Kobe is having (granted his finger is ****ed up) the Cavs would be getting absolutely destroyed.


LMAO, using that logic if big Z was in this wouldn't be a game..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> You can blatantly see the differences in teams right now. If LeBron was having the kind of game Kobe is having (granted his finger is ****ed up) the Cavs would be getting absolutely destroyed.


Cavs best player has been Pavlovic more points than LeBron, and more efficient at this point in the game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bron is bigger than Kobe and I think he is fast enough to keep up with Kobe so why would he be in foul trouble?

That last steal by Bron was awesome. He was just like WTF do you think you are doing and grabbed the ball.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

holy crap stfu Craig Sager, how much NBC paying for this?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Cavs best player has been Pavlovic more points than LeBron, and more efficient at this point in the game.


LeBron is creating shots for others, getting assists, blocks, steals, etc. 

As a side note LeBron is getting straight mugged in the lane.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Lebron getting no love from the refs


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

In case any of you are wondering, I'll just let you guys know before hand so that you don't go all crazy whenever I post a comment

I am an ex-raptors fan
I am a Heat fan (They are my #1)
I like Kobe and Bron but I will admit that for some weird reason I always end up cheering for Kobe even when Lakers were goign up against the Suns and I liked them.

So before you go all nuts thinking that I am a Bron hater, I am not. I call it the way I see it. I want to see the two best players in the league go at it against each other.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe Bean Bryant the best player in the world even with one hand.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Fantastic defense by Kobe on Lebron so far. I dont expect this on the second half though. Lebron will get his.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Bron is getting hammered in the lane, without a lot of love from the officials

good game so far though


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Man bron just blew by Kobe. I don't understand why he didn't finish. That was sick. It's amazing how fast and big he is. It's like a mountain moving at the speed of light.

Kobe answers with a bucket.

Damn, I want to see the rest of the game but I need sleep


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Kobe Bean Bryant the best player in the world even with one hand.


I don't know why you keep repeating that? I guess all cavs fans should repeat lebrons the best player in the world after every fg made?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> LeBron is creating shots for others, getting assists, blocks, steals, etc.
> 
> As a side note LeBron is getting straight mugged in the lane.


NO doubt Lebron does a lot, but that doesn't take away from Pavs' game this dude is a bench player, and hes playing the best right now for the Cavs with out him hitting shot after shot behind the 3point line, the Cavs are down 10 in this game. This just shows the Cavs have a good team, and bench. It's not just all about LeBron anymore.

Great 1st half by the way. Expect more of the same, and Cleveland has to feel good about their chances to pull a win out of LA.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> I don't know why you keep repeating that? I guess all cavs fans should repeat lebrons the best player in the world after every fg made?


If he was playing with one hand yes, but no he's not.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

23AJ said:


> NO doubt Lebron does a lot, but that doesn't take away from Pavs' game this dude is a bench player, and hes playing the best right now for the Cavs with out him hitting shot after shot behind the 3point line, the Cavs are down 10 in this game. This just shows the Cavs have a good team, and bench. It's not just all about LeBron anymore.
> 
> Great 1st half by the way. Expect more of the same, and Cleveland has to feel good about their chances to pull a win out of LA.


This has got to be the most moronic post I have ever read. "The Machine" is LA's best player using this logic


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Affirmative Action said:


> Fantastic defense by Kobe on Lebron so far. I dont expect this on the second half though. Lebron will get his.


True, you know LBJ will be a lot more aggressive in the second half. Kobe will also have to step up his game, but who knows if he can with his bum hand, it is his shooting hand.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Part of me wants to see a close game...but the other part doesn't because there's gonna be a controversial play that turns this into a homer war....


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

With just one hand, Kobe should just play defense and distribute the ball since he's been very effective doing both so far. His shooting is way off. If he forces the ish on the second haalf, I expect the cas to win this game.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Bron is getting hammered in the lane, without a lot of love from the officials
> 
> good game so far though


Not really, Lebron James is the one creating contact while the Lakers are surrounding the paint with their hands up.
Can't put a body on someone now? No superstar treatment made the first half a joy to watch.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

You know LeBron and Mike Brown are over talking to the refs after that whistle blew and right before the second half about him not getting to the line. Expect him to go to the line more next half. This should be an amazing second half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pretty good game thus far; I want to see Kobe/LeBron go at it more in the sense of both making shots - they both had a quiet half for their standard. I do like that Kobe had 6 assists. Good to see Bynum/Gasol using their height advantage - both are scoring with ease for the most part.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

t1no said:


> Not really, Lebron James is the one creating contact while the Lakers are surrounding the paint with their hands up.
> Can't put a body on someone now? No superstar treatment made the first half a joy to watch.


I agree. I thought LeBron created contact and Lakers beat him to the spots and cut off his angles. No bail outs. Kobe did the same thing and didn't get the call either. I agree it's a joy to watch them let that stuff go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Affirmative Action said:


> With just one hand, Kobe should just play defense and distribute the ball since he's been very effective doing both so far. His shooting is way off. If he forces the ish on the second haalf, I expect the cas to win this game.


I don't think you can say his shooting is "way off" considering he's only shot the ball 5 times, and made it twice. We'll see what happens in the 2nd half; I'd love for Kobe to drive in to the rim more, but I say that every game and it rarely happens.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

To be honest, I didn't think the Cavs could make this as close as it is. Let's hope for another good half after the break.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Why does Kobe even need to shoot volume? they should be pounding bynum and gasol.. they are finishing at great %'s.. Thats the key to the Laker victory IMO


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Kobe's shot is off, you could see that there's no arc in his shot. Not way off, my bad, but its off.


Also to those keeping tabs, Lebron is 2/7 when being guarded by Kobe. Total FG is 4/11( Other 2 FG made was a 3 over Radmanovic and a fade away over Bynum, 2 other misses where in transition one being called a foul)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So apparently the other hand I see on Kobe's arm is a mirage....he's just the one armed machine...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> So apparently the other hand I see on Kobe's arm is a mirage....he's just the one armed machine...


lol


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kobe's shot has been off since he hurt that finger. It's really never been the same. I just wish he'd have that surgery.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Affirmative Action said:


> Kobe's shot is off, you could see that there's no arc in his shot. Not way off, my bad, but its off.
> 
> 
> Also to those keeping tabs, Lebron is 2/7 when being guarded by Kobe. Total FG is 4/11( Other 2 FG made was a 3 over Radmanovic and a fade away over Bynum, 2 other misses where in transition one being called a foul)


You can't be serious considering that fade-away over Bynum as not being guarded by Kobe. Kobe was right there, he was just double teamed by Bynum with the help. LeBron definitely isn't shooting that well. However, at least 2 or 3 of those were him getting into the lane and getting contact that would normally send him to the lane and therefore he would be having a pretty solid game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol "I waited... I was THAT close"


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if there wasnt a scoreboard i would have thought the lakers would be up more... Cavs are in a good spot without playing great IMO

hope this is close til the end


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Hibachi! said:


> You can't be serious considering that fade-away over Bynum as not being guarded by Kobe. Kobe was right there, he was just double teamed by Bynum with the help. LeBron definitely isn't shooting that well. However, at least 2 or 3 of those were him getting into the lane and getting contact that would normally send him to the lane and therefore he would be having a pretty solid game.


That's retarded. Kobe was on the left key guarding Pavlovic, Lebron drove from the top after Radmanovic forgot he was actually playing thats why Bynum closed in outside the box to stop Lebron from driving, therefore you saw the turnaround J by the King instead.


This was in a short sequence after Kobe got his first foul on Lebron thus you see Phil switching Radmanovic to guard Lebron. You Mad?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Brandname said:


> lol "I waited... I was THAT close"


yeah that was cool lol

Kobe doesnt look confident in his hand, hesitated on the 3 then missed

hope he's ok, dont like to see niggling injuries ruin games


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Lebron needs to stop taking these jumpshots. Its not his game. Drive!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lakers should be going to gasol and bynum every time Varejao and Ben 4timedpoy Wallace just can not guard either of them


The cavs barely look like they're running an offense right now.Awful shots


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Outside of the behind the back move on LeBron, Kobe's having a bad 2nd half.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> Lakers should be going to gasol and bynum every time Varejao and Ben 4timedpoy Wallace just can not guard either of them
> 
> 
> The cavs barely look like they're running an offense right now.Awful shots


Our offense has really looked bad since Z and West have been out. You'd think we would be able to devise a backup plan, but really they're 2 of our most important weapons.

We do need to get Mo more involved though.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Lakers should just go to Gasol. Best player of the game so far, offensively.

On that note, Kobe's heating up...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cavs are letting this get away


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I figured we might not have the horses to keep up in this game. We can't let it get away here.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think lebron is pulling up for jumpers cause hes not getting the calls inside, lakers are doing a great job in this quarter


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Lakers play poor defense so they'll always keep you in the game. That's the thing with them..that's why I can't really trust them come playoff time, they're too susceptible to being beat by fluke plays.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

meanwhile pavlovic has played well


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Affirmative Action said:


> Lakers should just go to Gasol. Best player of the game so far, offensively.
> 
> On that note, Kobe's heating up...


He's 2/6 in the 2nd half...that's far from heating up.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Kobe might actually need to have that surgery... :uhoh:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pavs with a nice pass after his creative dribble drive to Andy for the dunk.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This game is getting out of hand. LeBron isn't getting any calls inside (although nobody really is) and he's sticking to the outside. Even though it's only 7 the Cavs just aren't playing well offensively enough to keep this up. On defense Pau and Bynum are killing them, and offensively Andy and Wallace are killing the Cavs. If they could pull that trade for Camby they would be helped out so much.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Affirmative Action said:


> Lebron needs to stop taking these jumpshots. Its not his game. Drive!!!


What's the point in driving? He's getting fouled everytime he goes in there, and they aren't calling it tonight. 

This game has been really erratic. it doesn't look like either team is in a flow, it seems like the type of game where injuries are just waiting to happen on both ends. Everyone looks out of sync. Neither Kobe or Lebron look especially focused tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel said:


> He's 2/6 in the 2nd half...that's far from heating up.


Both Bron and Kobe having pretty mediocre games. Maybe they're both just getting a lot of defensive attention. I think they're both hurting all over, too, which probably isn't helping.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think Kobe and Gasol should just do pick and rolls and pick and pops all game long. Then have Bynum lurking in the shadows for a lob from either one of them. I don't know if I've seen a team defend that effectively this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol is playing great for us right now; 8/9 shooting.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Everytime LeBron travels do we really have to talk about the crab dribble? Not every travel he does is the damn crab dribble.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wally's gotta hit that shot.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

cavs needed that...they need anything that goes thru the rim.they're lacking firepower.IMO they haven't been playing well offensively on the road in the recent games I've seen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make that 9/10. Kobe with his 9th assist.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> Everytime LeBron travels do we really have to talk about the crab dribble? Not every travel he does is the damn crab dribble.


Yeah, seriously. It's annoying as ****. Let it go already.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobes passing is murdering the Cavs in this game. Does Kobe have 10 assists already ?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> This game is getting out of hand. LeBron isn't getting any calls inside (although nobody really is) and he's sticking to the outside. Even though it's only 7 the Cavs just aren't playing well offensively enough to keep this up. On defense Pau and Bynum are killing them, and offensively Andy and Wallace are killing the Cavs. If they could pull that trade for Camby they would be helped out so much.


Yeah this is the type of game where they miss Z. But that said, Wallace and Varejao should be playing better defense. Particularly Big Ben. He's been a non-factor so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rad with some defense there on LBJ. That's a first.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> cavs needed that...they need anything that goes thru the rim.they're lacking firepower.IMO they haven't been playing well offensively on the road in the recent games I've seen.


Yeah, our offense was absolutely massacred with the loss of Z. The change was remarkable (because he was really our only big man scorer). We were able to win games because of our defense, but our offense took a major hit.

Now that Delonte is down, we are just hurting really bad. It's been pretty ugly the last few games, and this game is no different.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i wonder how the Cavs blew out the Celtics with no frontcourt


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah this is the type of game where they miss Z. But that said, Wallace and Varejao should be playing better defense. Particularly Big Ben. He's been a non-factor so far.


Ben Wallace must still be feeling that flu. He was great until he went out with that, but the last game or two he's been back he has just not been with it. His energy level has been way down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe that Kobe/LeBron have a combined 5 free throw attempts.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He's playing great right now even though he is having an average scoring game. He's running through Lebron James and the Cavs defense at will and creating all kinds of trouble in the paint for the Cavs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Kobes passing is murdering the Cavs in this game. Does Kobe have 10 assists already ?


Yeah, the Cavs aren't rotating quickly enough tonight. Just a little sluggish, and Gasol and Bynum are running right to the front of the rim everytime Kobe drives. Cavs look like they've decided to not let Kobe beat them with his scoring. It just shows you what kind of player he is, you take one thing away, he attacks you with another.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

10 points now... No bueno for the Cavs...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> i wonder how the Cavs blew out the Celtics with no frontcourt


Probably because it was at home. The lower bench/role players always play much better at home. On the road, I kind of knew we were going to struggle a lot.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Uh oh Lakers pulling ahead.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom just got punked by James.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, what a sick dunk by LeBron with the left hand!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lebron is amazing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Nasty dunk by Lebron James.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Machine strikes again.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jesus christ Vujacic you gotta be kidding me... Is this a season high... After three quarters?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel said:


> I can't believe that Kobe/LeBron have a combined 5 free throw attempts.


There is absolutely no consistency from the officiating from game to game. It's like they come into every game with a different mindset on how they're going to call the game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Cavs frontcourt has just been bad tonight.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow... You gotta hit that... And that's the difference right now. Lakers hitting their open shots, and the Cavs are not.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. Please please hit that shot Sasha. We needed that one.

EDIT - Those are the kind of shots he'd be hitting at home. Which is why we fared better against the Celtics when we were depleted.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Big miss.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Should've given that to Wally instead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big missed opportunity there by the Cavs to end the half; Pavlovic makes that and it's a 6-point game.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wanted to see another dunk by Lebron


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

very bad miss at the end there

i know its not a huge lead but i cant see the cavs making this up the way the game has gone so far


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Brandname said:


> The Cavs frontcourt has just been bad tonight.


Yea it's nearly impossible when both Bynum and Gasol are playing that well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The beginning of the 4th quarter is going to be important as both Kobe and LeBron will probably be on the bench to start - it's going to be up to everyone else right now. Let's see who responds to the challenge.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> very bad miss at the end there
> 
> i know its not a huge lead but i cant see the cavs making this up the way the game has gone so far


I agree. I'm hopeful, but we just don't have the offensive firepower right now to go on a major run. Especially on the road.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

4th quarter, time to leave it all on the court. Big time quarter, no doubt I expect James to come out offensively aggressive like he did to start the 3rd. Lakers just need to keep playing inside out, and if the bigs come through they should wrap this up for a win for LA. Easier said than done, these Cavs are not use to losing. Should be a great finish.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

One Sasha miss for another. Hell of a dunk by LeBron there. Left handed to boot. That's hard as hell.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

t1no said:


> Yea it's nearly impossible when both Bynum and Gasol are playing that well.


Well without Z we're completely overmatched up front. But they haven't been defending well or playing with much energy either, which is what they need to bring for what they lack in raw talent.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> I can't believe that Kobe/LeBron have a combined 5 free throw attempts.


Officials aren't calling anything tonight. I think they just want to get out of the game. It kind of reminds me of the Lakers-Celtics game on X/mas where they pretty much let all of the contact go.

Lakers adjusted to that and are playing much more physical on D than the Cavs. Lebron needs to be stronger going to the paint.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

23AJ said:


> 4th quarter, time to leave it all on the court. Big time quarter, no doubt I expect James to come out offensively aggressive like he did to start the 3rd. Lakers just need to keep playing inside out, and if the bigs come through they should wrap this up for a win for LA. Easier said than done, these Cavs are not use to losing. Should be a great finish.


Truthfully, the Cavs have not been playing with much energy since Delonte went down. It seems to have affected their entire demeanor, which is why I am not super optimistic about our chances of going on a big run. Well that and the fact that we just don't have the offensive firepower to put up that kind of run.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

shame Z is out, the lakers frontline just has too much of an advantage


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Everyone wants fouls to be called.

Phil Jackson "This game has been very clean so far"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's the fewest amount of FT attempts in a game? Right now, the teams have combined for 13.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Things are bad when we're relying on Lorenzen Wright. He just got absolutely abused.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think that's the first time I've ever seen Sasha admit he fouled someone.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Truthfully, the Cavs have not been playing with much energy since Delonte went down. It seems to have affected their entire demeanor, which is why I am not super optimistic about our chances of going on a big run. Well that and the fact that we just don't have the offensive firepower to put up that kind of run.


JJ Hickson, and Pavs have shown something though, your bench is decent. Because these guys along with Boobie are really bench players for your team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So Kobe is in to start the 4th...interesting.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea baby


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron looks like he might have his right elbow there...hope he's okay.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

23AJ said:


> JJ Hickson, and Pavs have shown something though, your bench is decent. Because these guys along with Boobie are really bench players for your team.


Well Sasha has actually been terrible this year, so I'm thrilled with the way he's played the last 2 games. Gibson has actually underperformed this year too, which I don't really understand. Especially on the road, he's been bad. 

I'm optimistic about Hickson. He's young and mistake prone, but in the next few years once he calms down he's going to be a really good player.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Lebron is getting hammered

Cavs supporting cast cant knock down shots, undermanned you gotta step up and they havnt


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great shot there by Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a shot by Kobe over LeBron!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

oh my!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh My Goodness Gracious


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe taking LeBron to school.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mamba! lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Are you serious?! Kobe again! Wow!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kobe is making LeBron his *****.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel said:


> What a shot by Kobe over LeBron!


That thing must have had ice crystals on it by the time it came down.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Game... over.... Holy crap Kobe Bryant... No foul there clearly with the way they've been calling the game, but wow what a shot.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

oh dear, im going to hear the laker fans at their full annoyance for the rest of the season


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I haven't even been paying attention all the way...but I've always wanted to say the officiating is just awful. I mean, how much of a hack can these guys be....


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If the margin was smaller I'd be all for it but he's making the lead bigger so please LeBron make some shots.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol I can't believe they would call that a foul tonight, though. Lebron didn't even touch him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers can't make their free throws.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron and Kobe missing free throws because they're not used to the motion tonight. LOL


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Cavs have had their chances... They blew them all.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

is that Joey Crawford? i swear i seen at least 3 bald refs with that body today, the Houston game, Detroit and this


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe and LeBron have missed free throws in this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I knew Lakers were shooting bad from the stripe, but didn't realize we're 2/9. That's pathetic.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What the heck? Now they're calling fouls on every possession.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow... and that's a foul now? Wow... Can you say inconsistent?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Brandname said:


> lol I can't believe they would call that a foul tonight, though. Lebron didn't even touch him.


I agree, the officiating has been awful. It has disrupted the flow of the game. Either you are going to let them play or not. Make up your mind refs!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron is bleeding ewwwwwwwww


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would say this game has not lived up to the hype so far. Both Lebron and Kobe seem to be coasting tonight.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah thats terrible officiating if you are going to let way harder contact go the other way

think Mike brown has the idea to go small, run with Mo, Boobie, Wally, Bron and AV and you might be able to make a run

Still, doesnt look likely, lakers have all but wrapped it up


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Kobe is a cold blooded Killa!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The level of inconsistency the referees have brought to this game is ridiculous.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

At least the first half was good... Solid...! 

Kobe taking over.. damn.. with a dislocated pinky..

Ratatatatatatat!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Well Sasha has actually been terrible this year, so I'm thrilled with the way he's played the last 2 games. Gibson has actually underperformed this year too, which I don't really understand. Especially on the road, he's been bad.
> 
> I'm optimistic about Hickson. He's young and mistake prone, but in the next few years once he calms down he's going to be a really good player.


Was Gibson a starter last year or did he come off the bench ? That may have something to do with his performance if his role has been reduced, and he hasn't adjusted + injuries never help. From what i've seen from Pavs play this year, he's looks fine, but the last two games he's been excellent. Not a bad couple guys' for bench players. I would add Wally as a good bench player, but it seems everyone in Cleveland wants him out, So I expect you guys will trade him for Camby. All in all though Hickson has been impressive young big, he's got a lot of raw talent, a good size, and athletic ability. He could be groomed very nicely under the Cavs defense first mentality and be a great role player in the Cavs clog for a time to come.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I would say this game has not lived up to the hype so far. Both Lebron and Kobe seem to be coasting tonight.


yeah im pretty disappointed, celtics/pheonix wasnt even a contest then this just doesnt seem to have the energy such a hyped game usually does


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

3s have to be falling for the Cavs any time now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> JJ Hickson, and Pavs have shown something though, your bench is decent. Because these guys along with Boobie are really bench players for your team.


Pavlovic is fool's gold. You can't trust him to be consistent in anything. And he hurts ball movement. His hot shooting could just as easily leave. I'm just hoping he plays well enough that the Cavs can trade him.

Hickson is good, but he's not quite ready on the defensive end for these big games. Playing him now is going to help a lot down the road, but right now it does put the team at a deficit compared to the experience and abilities of Z.

But you are right, the Cavs bench is really good. A lot of teams wouldn't be able to play at the level the Cavs do, with the injuries they have had. I think the Magic are similarly deep. The Celtics, not so much. Lakers are that deep too.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Greg Oden had 24 points 15 rebounds 2 blocks and 2 steals tonight but sadly nobody will ever know because they're all watching Cavs/Lakers.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Cavs just blowing their wide open threes...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wow pavlovic needs to go home, nothing but air


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pavlovic sucks. 2 huge shots missed.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Boring now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Doesn't really seem like either team cares about this game nearly as much as the fans do.

Even if we lose, I'll be ok with it as long as nobody else gets injured.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cavs resorting to fouling on defense, because they're getting beat. Pavs shrinking in the 4th quarter. No surprise though he's not a starter, Cavs just need to get healthy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make your free throws!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

> I love AV's hustle and never giving up attitude. I wish we had big like that on our team.


Minus the bad ft shooting though lol


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

There are enough bricks at the free throw line to build a homeless shelter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great way to get your 10th assist, Kobe.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Steal and the dunk for Ariza!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ariza just stole Lebrons lunch money and bought himself a huge dunk!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow Lebron trying too hard with that cross over , just take it hard


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> I love AV's hustle and never giving up attitude. I wish we had big like that on our team.


A bigger Trevor Ariza would be ideal.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

So Lebron was one of two people down the court on the fast break.

He gets the ball stolen from him, and suddenly there's nobody behind him to constest the alley oop. How is that physically possible?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ariza just stole LeBrons lunch money again for another fast break bucket!!


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Quite possibly one of Kobe's finest game this year. Strip on Lebron was clean. See TNT's slow mo replay.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great defense by LeBron on Kobe, but Ariza steals the ball from (fouls) LeBron, which leads to a Kobe dunk.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That's using your head, Ariza!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I believe in LeBron doing something *******.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lebron is getting hammered. Reminds me of the game at CLE 2 seasons ago when Kobe was getting butchered and the refs were swallowing their whistles.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Never mind


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

whooooooooooly shiiiiiiit!!!!!

Bron just ripped the ball out of Kobe's hands in his drive to the basket.

CRaaaaaaaazy!!!!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow that was a great steal by Ariza... Is LeBron just pretending like he got hit so he's not embarrassed? As a side note that chick from the Jim Beam commercial is hot, but it's really annoying after the first time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Omg LeBron that was pathetic, Ariza didn't even hit your face


Um yeah, his head did.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cmon Lebron! Stop crying! Ariza just gave you some butterfly kisses..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron needs to stop playing so soft. It's obvious the refs aren't going to call anything. I hate when he plays like this.

Good defensive play on Kobe, but the Cavs lost this game before the game even started it looks like. I hope a loss like this convinces Ferry to go ahead and upgrade the roster. Can't wait for Z and West to get back. Homecourt back east is going to be too important.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good stuff by the Lakers, time for them to close this out, and get back on their winning ways. It will be interesting to see how the Cavs respond to adversity on the road. This game is showing they don't handle it to well when they are not getting legit calls or the benefit of home cooking even. But thats why winning on the road in the NBA is so hard. Cavs are embarking on a road trip, and I will be at the Portland game, to cheer on my Blazers, and hopefully give the Cavs another loss.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Damn LeBron's just not getting the calls.. Refs clearly biased this game.. Don't wanna let their LA lose here.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> Greg Oden had 24 points 15 rebounds 2 blocks and 2 steals tonight but sadly nobody will ever know because they're all watching Cavs/Lakers.


Oh ****. What channel?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Wow that was a great steal by Ariza... *Is LeBron just pretending like he got hit so he's not embarrassed?* As a side note that chick from the Jim Beam commercial is hot, but it's really annoying after the first time.


No, their heads hit each other. I don't know whether that's a foul or not, but that's what happened.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i think Stern wanted the officials to let the teams play through contact


----------



## playablue (Dec 30, 2006)

S2theONIC said:


> Lebron is getting hammered. Reminds me of the game at CLE 2 seasons ago when Kobe was getting butchered and the refs were swallowing their whistles.


I remember that game the fouls were ridiculous that game, do you think it is because of home court?


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Brandname said:


> Um yeah, his head did.


lol. ok, TNT just did a slow mo reply. Ariza slapped the ball and in goes Lebron head doing whiplash. lol.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel said:


> A bigger Trevor Ariza would be ideal.


lol, when I was writing it I had to change player for big because we have Ariza lol, pisses me off though that we let Turiaf walk and Walton is eating up the cap space that could have been Turiaf's


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CaliCool said:


> Damn LeBron's just not getting the calls.. Refs clearly biased this game.. Don't wanna let their LA lose here.


Dunno. I don't think they are calling it on the other either, but you wouldn't know, because the Cavs are playing ****ty defense, and letting Gasol and Bynum pretty much have a layup line at the basket tonight. The Lakers set the tone early that they were going to play physical, and the officials have been consistent all game. the Cavs should have adjusted, but they didn't.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Affirmative Action said:


> lol. ok. Ariza slapped the ball and in goes Lebron head doing whiplash. lol.


Are you saying that their heads didn't hit each other? I'm confused.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Lebron were Dwyane Wade everyone of the lakers would be on death row right now


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice layup by LeBron


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's not blow this lead...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was a ridiculous lob pass by Mo.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Brandname said:


> Are you saying that their heads didn't hit each other? I'm confused.


Ariza's twin invisible head probably did.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

playablue said:


> I remember that game the fouls were ridiculous that game, do you think it is because of home court?


Yup. I see it being the other way around when we head to CLE. CLE is still undefeated at home right?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol with only his 2nd miss, but we can't afford those right now.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Stupid stupid shot by LeBron there... Every shot counts now..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

brain fart from lebron


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek Fisher is the worst layup shooter the league has ever seen.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Affirmative Action said:


> Ariza's twin invisible head probably did.


Oh you missed it I guess.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

get it 6 points and ill be happy


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

9 point game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's taking some stupid shots...just like that, a 9-0 run by Cleveland. Wow.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

woot Mo!, we got a game almost


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Damn Mo has some balls


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Kob trying to be a hero. 3 straight missed shots. 11-0 run.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea boi


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Holy **** 7 points...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Talk about a collapse...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

woot never surrender!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Haha, down to 7 with a quickness.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Who said the Lakers don't play defense, and always let teams back into games. Who ever you are, I commend you! You know the Lakers game...LOL these Lakers...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Damn, LeBron is getting mugged


----------



## playablue (Dec 30, 2006)

"trying", dude is


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel said:


> Kobe's taking some stupid shots...just like that, a 9-0 run by Cleveland. Wow.


Lebron must really admire Kobe more than we thought then because his 30 foot three on the other end was just as dumb. :-/


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Any make by the Lakers will pretty much seal it for them. Especially if it's a three.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lakers fell asleep for a minute. They need to get the ball in Kobe's hands, and have him drive at the basket. That's what got them their lead.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe/Lakers need to go back to playing inside out, and get some movement on offense. Right now they are all one on one, and it's not working.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

No they need to feed it to gasol whos almost perfect, why would they put it in kobes hand who has a broken finger? I don't understand is this some ego thing.. winning basketball involves the ball down to gasol EVERY TRIP


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Who said the Lakers don't play defense, and always let teams back into games. Who ever you are, I commend you! You know the Lakers game...LOL these Lakers...


That reminds me of the games against the Pacers and Wizards. Letting teams back into the game is what we do - we want the fans to see an exciting finish, apparently.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Who said the Lakers don't play defense, and always let teams back into games. Who ever you are, I commend you! You know the Lakers game...LOL these Lakers...


It's crazy, if they would just focus, they have the talent to blow by pretty much every team in the league. But a lot of those guys are just soft mentally. It must make Kobe crazy to play with people like that when he's the exact opposite. It's like making Rambo go to war with Teletubbies.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is really funny since Kobe and Lebron are having such bad games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> No they need to feed it to gasol whos almost perfect, why would they put it in kobes hand who has a broken finger? I don't understand is this some ego thing.. winning basketball involves the ball down to gasol EVERY TRIP


I agree; run your plays through Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil Jackson needs to get Bynum back in.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice play by Hickson. Saved an easy 2.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Odom missed Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Huge shot by Fisher.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

LeBron will miss 1 ft


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

finally getting calls


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Blah of course Fisher hits that.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on LeBron win this **** show them who's the new BAWSE.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fisher are you serious? Where were you most of the season?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron has been horrible at the line today. Lakers too.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn call me Nostradaumus


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Clunk


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> It's crazy, if they would just focus, they have the talent to blow by pretty much every team in the league. But a lot of those guys are just soft mentally. It must make Kobe crazy to play with people like that when he's the exact opposite. It's like making Rambo go to war with Teletubbies.


LOL 

Post of the thread!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

And that's ballgame right there...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice play, by Kobe/Odom/Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> LeBron will miss 1 ft


Good call.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

game


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Gasol is a warrior. Ariza for three.


Game fellas.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lakers executed that play perfectly.

And then Gasol just goes over the top of our frontcourt for the rebound. And that's game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Salami and Cheese momma


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the assist, and Ariza with the dagger!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And those two turnovers by Hickson are exactly why we can't depend on him in close games. Thankfully rocketeer informed me that rookies can also play basketball!

Stupid foul by Sasha there. Hit to the head = not good at all.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ariza really gives the Lakers another Dimension. He's a straight hustler/baller. He don't care he just play, and plays hard. kid got game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope that in the rematch in February, both teams will be completely healthy.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

dang, i thought Cavs would give them heck


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron do the make a 3 and steal the inbound and make a 3 and steal the inbound and so on and so forth.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And that 23AJ is why Hickson isn't ready. Two turnovers, and two blown defensive assignments. You can't beat the top teams relying on rookies.

And I was right about going to Kobe. They go to Kobe, he gets the double, they rotate the ball, and Gasol is wide open. All of his points tonight have been off of that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza is having himself a hell of a quarter!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ARIZA taking names and making plays!!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> No they need to feed it to gasol whos almost perfect, why would they put it in kobes hand who has a broken finger? I don't understand is this some ego thing.. winning basketball involves the ball down to gasol EVERY TRIP


Gasol won this game. He is the difference.. I never knew what a stud he was in the post.. see you in the FINALS!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ariza hitting two three pointers signifies the type of night the Lakers had tonight sans Kobe... Didn't expect the Cavs to win this one, but I didn't expect them to play like pure poop either... Amazing game by Gasol. They just got outplayed.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> And that 23AJ is why Hickson isn't ready. Two turnovers, and two blown defensive assignments. You can't beat the top teams relying on rookies.
> 
> And I was right about going to Kobe. They go to Kobe, he gets the double, they rotate the ball, and Gasol is wide open. All of his points tonight have been off of that.


Hickson with an and one! He's got the raw talent, in a year or two he will be legit. He's got game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ariza is incredible for the Lakers, he's always making the game changing plays, especially late in games.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> And that 23AJ is why Hickson isn't ready. Two turnovers, and two blown defensive assignments. You can't beat the top teams relying on rookies.


Try explaining that to rocketeer, who apparently doesn't understand.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lakers are too good. They are doing a good job defensively and their offense is amazing. Cavs D is good but their O isn't good enough to carry them over Lakers. It really is too bad because I really wish Lebron could have what Kobe has around him.

That would be epic


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only 4 turnovers in the 2nd half for the Lakers. That's great to see.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Too bad Gasol played like a complete ***** vs the Rockets/Magic. I wish he would of stepped up like he did today, but then again Kobe pretty much spoon fed him all game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I still don't think the Cavs should deal for Camby. They have to worry about the Magic and Celtics, and Camby won't help with them. The Cavs have no one to guard whichever of the Magic forwards Lebron isn't guarding. They need to get another big defender like Gerald Wallace so they can matchup with Orlando, and have someone phsyical to put on Pierce when Lebron is on the bench.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well the stars didn't play well tonight, but Gasol and Ariza really stepped up and made the difference tonight. The Cavs absolutely need their role players to step up if we want to win during this stretch of injuries.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man those like 5 seconds of Sun Yue was painful to watch his crossover is slow as ****.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers blow out the Cavs. Really didn't see that coming.

Kobe Bryant and LeBron James big hug after the game. I've noticed all these olympic teammates have been doing that after the games. It's great to really see. Good stuff by Kobe and LeBron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great win for the Lakers after the two disappointing losses to the Spurs/Magic. Pau Gasol was the POTG for sure.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Lakers are too good. They are doing a good job defensively and their offense is amazing. Cavs D is good but their O isn't good enough to carry them over Lakers. It really is too bad because I really wish Lebron could have what Kobe has around him.
> 
> That would be epic


This isn't the real Cavs team, though. Our offense was amazing when we were healthy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's not forget about the most important thing about this game: the fans get their tacos!

:biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

S2theONIC said:


> Too bad Gasol played like a complete ***** vs the Rockets/Magic. I wish he would of stepped up like he did today, but then again Kobe pretty much spoon fed him all game.


Yeah people are going to act like Gasol and Bynum played well tonight, but the Cavs rotated slowly, and almost all of their points came off of plays Kobe created. When Gasol was asked to post up Varejao, he didn't do that well. most of his points were wide open dunks.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I still don't think the Cavs should deal for Camby. They have to worry about the Magic and Celtics, and Camby won't help with them. The Cavs have no one to guard whichever of the Magic forwards Lebron isn't guarding. They need to get another big defender like Gerald Wallace so they can matchup with Orlando, and have someone phsyical to put on Pierce when Lebron is on the bench.


They could of had Granger but they wanted Pav instead lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Our frontcourt also just got abused tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

One thing I must say as a Kobe guy, this match up does tell me that nobody honestly can tell me LeBron is better than Kobe. LeBron might be having the better season, but Kobe is still the best player in the game IMO. And if you can't agree with that, you can say by the show case tonight that they are at least on the same level. However I give edge to Kobe, Kobe takes things a little more personal, and has a different edge that nobody in the game can match besides maybe Garnett.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Well that settles it. Kobe is still better than LeBron.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> This isn't the real Cavs team, though. Our offense was amazing when we were healthy.


Besides Big Z, who was missing?

I know Big Z can make a difference but everybody not named Pav or Bron was useless on O tonight unless Bron sets them up. Mo had a couple of shots here and there but didn't play all that well.

Big Ben is becoming a liability on Offense when your only offense is Lebron. Lakers were playing 5 on 4 D against Cavs when he was on the floor.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Our frontcourt also just got abused tonight.


Did Ben Wallace even play?

I think we're missing a lot of chemistry with Delonte out. His numbers may not have said much, but he was the glue for the team I think, and we just look like we're in a funk out on the road without him. I think we can hold homecourt probably, but on the road Hickson and Gibson need to step up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We actually stayed in the game much more than I thought we would. Sure we let it get away at the end but I didn't expect it to be a 7 point game with a couple minutes left at all.

I wish we would have won, but I don't see how it was possible with this roster. One of the few losses that I can take without going insane.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah people are going to act like Gasol and Bynum played well tonight, but the Cavs rotated slowly, and almost all of their points came off of plays Kobe created. When Gasol was asked to post up Varejao, he didn't do that well. most of his points were wide open dunks.


Pretty much on point. Whenever Gasol's lenght is not working for him, he reverts to Kwame mode. Hayes/Yao gave him fits, Howard/Battie did the same. He is most effective when him and Kobe run the high pickNroll.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

23AJ said:


> One thing I must say as a Kobe guy, this match up does tell me that nobody honestly can tell me LeBron is better than Kobe.


Trust me, we've known that for years.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

23AJ said:


> Lakers blow out the Cavs. Really didn't see that coming.
> 
> Kobe Bryant and LeBron James big hug after the game. I've noticed all these olympic teammates have been doing that after the games. It's great to really see. Good stuff by Kobe and LeBron.


Those two guys respect each other so much. Too bad their respective fanbase doesnt.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Well that settles it. Kobe is still better than LeBron.


Haha, I like the cut of your jib, sir.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah people are going to act like Gasol and Bynum played well tonight, but the Cavs rotated slowly, and almost all of their points came off of plays Kobe created. When Gasol was asked to post up Varejao, he didn't do that well. most of his points were wide open dunks.



That's true but only if they couldn't get position, Bynum and Gasol molested the Cavs when they were able to get deep in the post. That did happend on multiple occasions.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> *Besides Big Z, who was missing?*
> 
> I know Big Z can make a difference but everybody not named Pav or Bron was useless on O tonight unless Bron sets them up. Mo had a couple of shots here and there but didn't play all that well.
> 
> Big Ben is becoming a liability on Offense when your only offense is Lebron. Lakers were playing 5 on 4 D against Cavs when he was on the floor.


D.West.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Well that settles it. Kobe is still better than LeBron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Besides Big Z, who was missing?
> 
> I know Big Z can make a difference but everybody not named Pav or Bron was useless on O tonight unless Bron sets them up. Mo had a couple of shots here and there but didn't play all that well.
> 
> Big Ben is becoming a liability on Offense when your only offense is Lebron. Lakers were playing 5 on 4 D against Cavs when he was on the floor.


We were without 2 of our starters, Delonte West and Zydrunas Ilgauskas. What's important about them (besides being 2 of the top 4 players on our team) is that they come up big when the game's on the line. 

What you saw tonight was that their replacements just shrink at the end of games. Which I can understand, it's why they don't play at the end of games except right now out of necessity. But this would absolutely have been a completely different game if both teams were fully healthy, no matter who wins or loses.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I like the fact that the guy was not called uptight, but Lebron should have spent more time on the line. He got the short end of the stick in the first three quarters. Cleveland was shorthanded, but I'm thrilled to see that the Lakers can still play some quality defense when their collective head is right. I also enjoyed watching Kobe make the right decisions off the trap in the fourth quarter leading to extra passes. The role players showed up big tonight. This should be an outstanding game to watch in February assuming everyone is healthy for both teams.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Besides Big Z, who was missing?


Delonte West. The Cavs starting guard. I don't know if you're aware of this(most NBA announcers aren't), but Pavlovic is a ****ty ****ty basketball player, and until Delonte got hurt, Mike Brown had him in the doghouse at the end of the bench. He has a bad attitude, doesn't hustle on defense always, is a ball hog, and doesn't shoot consistently well. He is hot garbage, and I hope the Cavs can trick some team into taking him.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Sonic.. Fast edit there with the David West post haha!

Good game.. Kobe still better than LeBron? Hmm.. I don't know.. LeBron was getting contact all game long though. No whistles.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I always hold out hope for Pavs, since he seems to have all the physical tools necessary. But he's just way too inconsistent and turnover prone. Especially the turnovers. They usually just kill us. I wouldn't mind trading him at all, but we just have a real shortage of 2 guards right now.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Well that settles it. Kobe is still better than LeBron.


I hate statements like these after one game. But there's just something about Kobe's game and determination that still puts him over Lebron. Maybe its that killer instinct and his wider offensive range of skillset .


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CaliCool said:


> Sonic.. Fast edit there with the David West post haha!
> 
> Good game.. Kobe still better than LeBron? Hmm.. I don't know.. LeBron was getting contact all game long though. No whistles.


:azdaja: lol you know it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Affirmative Action said:


> I hate statements like these after one game. But there's just something about Kobe's game and determination that still puts him over Lebron. Maybe its that killer instinct and his wider offensive range of skillset .


He was being sarcastic.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This was a predictable game. LA's frontcourt raped Cleveland's without Z. LeBron for the most part locked Kobe up every time they went one on one. LeBron never got that opportunity on the other end though. LA doubled/tripled him every possession. And when he did get free the refs assured he wouldn't be shooting Free Throws. Horribly officiated game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> I always hold out hope for Pavs, since he seems to have all the physical tools necessary. But he's just way too inconsistent and turnover prone. Especially the turnovers. They usually just kill us. I wouldn't mind trading him at all, but we just have a real shortage of 2 guards right now.


He would probably be good on a really bad team that didn't care what he did. He'll never be an important cog of a championship winning team though. It's incredible how long the Cavs had to go with him as a lead guard during the Hughes years.

What's ridiculous is they cut a guy like Azubuke to keep a player like Pavs.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's true that offense would of been much better with Z and Delonte on the floor. Too bad they were injured. The game would of been even better had they been there and Farmar for the Lakers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't really defend Lebron's performance tonight. It was not good. Yeah there was a lot of contact that wasn't called, but whatever. He didn't play terrible and except for that great behind the back move by Kobe generally played decent defense. But he didn't do anything to put the team over the top. Neither did Kobe really though, so I guess I can't complain too much. Maybe they partied hard together last night or something.

Gasol was really great tonight. His length destroyed our front line, on the glass and with those hook shots. He and Kobe should play the 2 man game all the time.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Can someone whos watched the Lakers explain to me why Kobe was throwing hero shot after hero shot up when Gasol was 11-13? I mean it forced a huge run to cut the lead for Phil to explain to Kobe to run it through Pau and seal the game.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Kobe and Pau tandem was really effective... It's scary come playoff time.. and I know I'm hoping that the Spurs will stand toe to toe with them.

Sam,

He was kinda hot.. Especially after that and-1 on LeBron so I think he was feeding off his rhythm as they call it. But yeah, LA were in control pretty much..


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Can someone whos watched the Lakers explain to me why Kobe was throwing hero shot after hero shot up when Gasol was 11-13? I mean it forced a huge run to cut the lead for Phil to explain to Kobe to run it through Pau and seal the game.


I am wondering the same thing. Every game this happens though, with any other Lakers as well. they get a lead, then all offensive movement stops and it comes down to a contested jump shot with 4 on the shot clock. I always want Kobe and Pau to do the two man game with the high screen and roll until they get a 30 point lead.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Can someone whos watched the Lakers explain to me why Kobe was throwing hero shot after hero shot up when Gasol was 11-13? I mean it forced a huge run to cut the lead for Phil to explain to Kobe to run it through Pau and seal the game.


The game was pretty much never in question after the first quarter, and therefore Kobe pretty much had free reign to do whatever he pleased with little repercussions.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Brandname said:


> He was being sarcastic.


So be it. But no one can argue that Kobe possess a higher number of offensive moves than Lebron. Kobe's willingness to play through pain is also admirable. Did'nt Lebron missed 7 games last year with a dislocated finger?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Affirmative Action said:


> So be it. But no one can argue that Kobe possess a higher number of offensive moves than Lebron. Kobe's willingness to play through pain is also admirable. Did'nt Lebron missed 7 games last year with a dislocated finger?


I bet LeBron's finger is fine now because of it. I wish Kobe would take the necessary time off to fix his injury so he doesn't have to "play through the pain".


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Major credit to the Lakers. They really did what they needed to do to come out with a win even without Kobe playing his best game.

It's hard for me to have a power rankings right now. I would say the Magic have to be #1 with the way they've been playing. The Cavs aren't at the top if it's based on play right now, mostly due to injuries. The Celtics have really come on strong after the Cavs blew them out. And the Lakers just came away with a big win tonight, but they almost blew another lead late, which wouldn't be a big deal if it weren't happening a little too often with them. 

I still think those 4 teams are far above everyone else, but there's a lot of shakeup right now within those four.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Can someone whos watched the Lakers explain to me why Kobe was throwing hero shot after hero shot up when Gasol was 11-13? I mean it forced a huge run to cut the lead for Phil to explain to Kobe to run it through Pau and seal the game.


Yeah, Kobe went into hero mode for a bit. Once Cleveland made the run and began trapping Kobe, he made the right passes to Odom/Gasol who then moved it along for the extra pass. He still tries to play too much into his reputation as the closer and forces in the fourth, but he's steadily letting go of that compared to prior seasons.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I bet LeBron's finger is fine now because of it. I wish Kobe would take the necessary time off to fix his injury so he doesn't have to "play through the pain".


Its January and I pray for Lakers fans he doesnt turn a Larry Hughes who had his season end because of a finger injury he "played through"


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Affirmative Action said:


> So be it. But no one can argue that Kobe possess a higher number of offensive moves than Lebron. Kobe's willingness to play through pain is also admirable. Did'nt Lebron missed 7 games last year with a dislocated finger?


Spin things however you want. I don't really care. Lebron also missed 0 games with a broken nose, and Kobe has missed games before to injury too. It doesn't matter. They both play through pain, and they both miss games due to injury. 

Really, the only regrettable thing about this game is that it didn't give fans of either player ammunition to use against the other. lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yeah, Kobe went into hero mode for a bit. Once Cleveland made the run and began trapping Kobe, he made the right passes to Odom/Gasol who then moved it along for the extra pass. He still tries to play too much into his reputation as the closer and forces in the fourth, but he's steadily letting go of that compared to prior seasons.


That play that Phil set up out of the timeout was beautiful, and it's really what they should have been doing the entire 4th quarter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Its January and I pray for Lakers fans he doesnt turn a Larry Hughes who had his season end because of a finger injury he "played through"


Not just his season. He's never going to be able to fully extend that finger again.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm just happy that the Lakers actually won the physicality matchup with the Cavs, who are one of the most physical teams in the league. They also won that matchup with Boston. They're not over the hill yet, but clearly they recognize that being soft is their biggest shortcoming and a title is probably out of the question if they don't overcome that. 

That's why I'm happy this game was let go by the officials. The Lakers could have gone soft and let the Cavs push them around, but they didn't. They were the more physical team. Just hope they can keep it up.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What do the cavs fans do now without Larry Hughes to kick around...Did the guy with that website have to move to Chicago?

I guess there's plenty of other candidates tonight,only they were taking good shots and not hitting them.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I bet LeBron's finger is fine now because of it. I wish Kobe would take the necessary time off to fix his injury so he doesn't have to "play through the pain".


 Kobe needs to have that finger fix, I never believed he's playing in pain prior to tonight's game, but he was surely hurting tonight.



Brandname said:


> Spin things however you want. I don't really care. Lebron also missed 0 games with a broken nose, and Kobe has missed games before to injury too. It doesn't matter. They both play through pain, and they both miss games due to injury.
> 
> Really, the only regrettable thing about this game is that it didn't give fans of either player ammunition to use against the other. lol


Wow. Did you just compare the discomfort of a dislocated finger on a shooting hand against a broken nose? FYI, there's a lot of nba players who plays with a broken nose. You cant say the same with players playing on a broken/dislocated finger.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Future can start with a Pavlovic website.. but I don't think that would be necessary considering that when West and Z gets back.. the Cavs are gonna rally against the top teams anyway.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Affirmative Action said:


> Wow. Did you just compare the discomfort of a dislocated finger on a shooting hand against a broken nose? FYI, there's a lot of nba players who plays with a broken nose. You cant say the same with players playing on a broken/dislocated finger.


Yeah you're right. The Kobester just has a pain threshold that can only be rivaled by Superman. My mistake. 

I don't care to argue with you about this because it's so silly I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> What do the cavs fans do now without Larry Hughes to kick around...Did the guy with that website have to move to Chicago?
> 
> I guess there's plenty of other candidates tonight,only they were taking good shots and not hitting them.


Yeah it's frustrating with our backups playing so heavy minutes.

But overall, without Larry Hughes, we've all just kinda been.... happy. We don't have any complaints about particular players and we're pretty pleased with the team. It's a bizarre feeling.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Brandname said:


> Yeah you're right. The Kobester just has a pain threshold that can only be rivaled by Superman. My mistake.
> 
> I don't care to argue with you about this because it's so silly I don't know where to begin.


Yea, I know its silly. Instead of giving the player his due, you try to sidetrack that by bringing a "broke nose" argument. lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Affirmative Action said:


> Yea, I know its silly. Instead of giving the player his due, you try to sidetrack that by bringing a "broke nose" argument. lol.


You clearly implied that Kobe plays through more pain than Lebron. I was refuting that, not taking anything away from Kobe. This is amazing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Was at the game. What was striking how little impact I felt either Kobe or Lebron had on the game. Kobe didn't play well when trying to force it man on man but did a fine job on pick and rolls. Lebron got jobbed by the refs a few times and I thought the Laker defense tended to send more people at him then the Cavs defense did towards Kobe. Overall though they pretty much neutralized each other. Lebron's FT's really did hurt the Cavs though: no excuse for that

Laker frontcourt was outstanding. Both Gasol and Bynum did very well. Ben Wallace I thought played terrible defense in terms of giving up deep post position. AV was nearly as bad but he built a backbone up in the 4th and finally was able to neutralize Gasol in the post but by that time it was way too late. Odom was also very impressive: forget how big that guys is on TV sometimes but he was able to go inside to the post by dribbling down the Cavs big man. Not many players can dribble to set themselves up in paint like Odom can.

Credit to the Laker coaching staff for going right at the Cavs weakness. It will be interesting to see what happens when West and Z get back because I don't see the same gameplan working as well with those two back.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ariza and Bynum will be the difference this year, tonight being a good example. Too bad they weren't ready and healthy for last year's Finals.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Man, if 20/6/12 is a considered a bad game, I'll take it everyday


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

kzero said:


> Man, if 20/6/12 is a considered a bad game, I'll take it everyday


It wasn't a bad game by any means, but some of his shots looked a little off (due probably to his dislocated finger) and he had some turnovers that could have been avoided.


----------

